# مباراة بايرن ميونيخ وتشيلسى اون لاين مجانا



## علي سلطاان (19 مايو 2012)

مباراة بايرن ميونيخ وتشيلسى اون لاين مجانا







شاهد مباراة بايرن ميونيخ وتشيلسى اون لاين مجانا
19-5-2012

المباراة فى اطار نهائى دورى ابطال اوربا حيث صعد فريف تشيلسى الى النهائى على حساب فريق برشلونة بينما صعد البايرن على حساب فريق ريال مدريد وستقام المباراة يوم السبت الموافق19-5-2012
فى تمام الساعة التاسعة الا ربع بتوقيت القاهرة 

نتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعة



شاهد المباراة من









او


هنا 

او


هنا


فى النهاية اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم​


----------

